

Yahoo to early Reddit: You are a rounding error - anw
http://vergestartups.com/haters-gonna-hate-by-alexis-ohanian-uberfacts/
Ohanian talks of his early days in Reddit where he is invited by Yahoo to join other startups. During a talk with a Yahoo employee, he is told Reddit&#x27;s traffic is equal to a rounding error and that he doesn&#x27;t belong.
======
pytrin
Haters gonna hate. What every starup founder needs to keep reminding
themselves, especially in the beginning.

------
mathattack
Interesting if the current crew at Yahoo would treat them the same. It seems
like they're more friendly to emerging players.

